# du java avec xcode ?



## mathusalem (12 Mars 2009)

Bonjour à tous !

Je découvre X-Code et je me posais une question relative à tous les langages que l'on peut utiliser :
L'IDE me propose de créer des classes en Obj-C, Python, Java, Ruby, C/C++.

Est-ce que ça à une incidence sur mes possibilités après, si je choisi Java plutôt que Obj-C ?
=> en gros est-ce que ça fonctionne comme pour dot NET où le langage n'est finalement qu'un choix de syntaxe ?


Merci !


----------



## tatouille (12 Mars 2009)

ca change ta template et tes makefile pre-definis tu peux l'utiliser comme simple editeur de code mais pour cela il y a bien bien meilleur

>Est-ce que ça à une incidence sur mes possibilités après, si je choisi Java plutôt que Obj-C ?

oui et c'est reversible quand tu connais xcode, tu peux faire des projets mixtes , toutefois, je ne te le conseil pas en mode decouverte: tu vas t'arracher les cheveux, apprend deja a utiliser les targets par defaut et puis tu apprendras a creer les tients plus tard, si tu fais du java: template java

mais si tu pouvais etre plus precis, je sens des questions sous jacentes


----------



## mathusalem (12 Mars 2009)

merci tu as répondu à ma question 

pour le moment je fais le tuto du converteur de devise qui est dans la doc de XCode, mais j'ai un peu de mal l'interface a changée depuis qu'ils l'ont rédigés 

je ne vais pas vous assommer avec mes questions de débutant, je retourne dans la doc !


----------



## Céroce (13 Mars 2009)

mathusalem a dit:


> pour le moment je fais le tuto du converteur de devise qui est dans la doc de XCode, mais j'ai un peu de mal l'interface a changée depuis qu'ils l'ont rédigés



Celui-là est à jour.

Pour le Java + Cocoa: Oublie.
Non seulement, Apple ne supporte plus le Java Bridge depuis Mac OS 10.3, mais de plus c'est schizophrène: écrire de l'ObjC avec la syntaxe Java. ObjC ressemble beaucoup à Java, tu ne devrais pas être trop perdu.

Enfin, XCode n'est pas une bonne IDE pour faire uniquement du Java (je veux dire avec Swing ou SWT).


----------



## Warflo (13 Mars 2009)

Utilise Xcode si tu veux faire du Cocoa.
Si tu veux faire du Java "normal" (Swing, J2EE, etc.), prend un IDE (eclipse ou autre) ou un bon éditeur (TextMate ) et un term.


----------



## DeforgeND (9 Février 2012)

Warflo a dit:


> Utilise Xcode si tu veux faire du Cocoa.
> Si tu veux faire du Java "normal" (Swing, J2EE, etc.), prend un IDE (eclipse ou autre) ou un bon éditeur (TextMate ) et un term.



Bonjour,

Il semble que ce sujet date un peu donc étant donné que lIDE Xcode ce développe encore je me pose également la question sur les possibilités de compiler du java et également dinterpréter le Java avec Xcode version 3.2.6 ?


----------



## ntx (9 Février 2012)

La réponse reste la même qu'en 2009 : pour le Java, Eclipse ! Ou NetBeans, ou IntelliJ ! Mais pas Xcode :rateau:


----------



## loviss (15 Février 2012)

tu vas t'arracher les cheveux, apprend deja a utiliser les targets par defaut et puis tu apprendras a creer les tients plus tard, si tu fais du java: template java .


----------

